# My eyelid is swollen :(



## onezumi (Feb 22, 2010)

*sigh*

This past week I put my contact lenses in every day and a bit of e/s and mascara on every day. I clean my brushes every 2 weeks, I clean my contact lenses every day and wash my face before I go to sleep, but I woke up today with a swollen inner upper eyelid. It kind of hurts too. 

Does anyone else get this and have any idea what may be causing it? I'm thinking perhaps I didn't get all of the makeup off even though I thought I did and it caused irritation? Blah! I seem to be prone to these. I have gotten this before.


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 22, 2010)

My eyelids have randomly swollen before... and I can't say anything "caused" it that I know of. Last time, the doctor said I had pink eye and prescribed me some drops. Usually it just goes away and I don't go to the dr, but last time it lasted a while. Clean your brushes & MU real good, replace your mascara (once your eye troubles are over) and all should be well. A warm compress will help, too. Good luck, I hope it goes away in a couple days, if not, you might want to see an eye doctor.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 22, 2010)

I had something like that, and it ended up being an allergic reaction.  I accidentally rubbed mold in my eye.  Definitely go see the doctor if the swelling does not subside after a couple of days, or if it gets worse.


----------



## Karibear819 (Feb 22, 2010)

My eyelid got swollen when i used the MAC eye makeup remover, i must have put too much on the cotten pad & it got into my eye. i thought everything was fine until i woke up with a red swollen eyelid..didnt go away for almost 3 days. The Dr said i clogged something in my eye..


----------



## laceface (Feb 23, 2010)

Be honest, did you cry a lot last night?? Everytime I have a big cry session, the next morning I look like hell!! I can't believe I am posting this on the internet, but this is how bad it gets!


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MUALindsay* 

 
_My eyelids have randomly swollen before... and I can't say anything "caused" it that I know of. Last time, the doctor said I had pink eye and prescribed me some drops. Usually it just goes away and I don't go to the dr, but last time it lasted a while. Clean your brushes & MU real good, replace your mascara (once your eye troubles are over) and all should be well. A warm compress will help, too. Good luck, I hope it goes away in a couple days, if not, you might want to see an eye doctor._

 
That's what i was going to say...Pink eye


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I had something like that, and it ended up being an allergic reaction.  I accidentally rubbed mold in my eye.  Definitely go see the doctor if the swelling does not subside after a couple of days, or if it gets worse._

 
What did they do for the mold?


----------



## onezumi (Mar 19, 2010)

Well My eye got better...I am pretty sure I might have a mascara allergy. It seems to happen after I use mascara no matter which brand I have tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might try Ocusoft next since it seems it is for sensitive eyes.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JENJ5001* 

 
_What did they do for the mold?_

 
I dried the carpet with a fan, and it's fine for now.  Plan is to rip it up at some point.  The allergy eye drops worked really well and it cleared up in a couple of days.


----------

